

How-to learn about angel/VC term sheets - jordanmessina
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/06/how-to-learn-about-angelvc-term-sheets.html

======
damoncali
Another good one: [http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2005/08/term-sheet-series-
wr...](http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2005/08/term-sheet-series-wrap-up.html)

------
moolave
Thank you. Definitely bookmarking this.

